# help with these snails type or species ?



## jehad.khmaise (Jan 7, 2022)

Hello everyone i brought these snails today , and the local fish shop told me that they are tiger snails but i think he dont know anything ,
so does anyone have any idea what is the species or the type or kind of them ?>!

I CAN PROVIDE MORE PICTURES IF NEEDED !


----------

